# 1436 on steriods



## SkinnyMini (Jul 30, 2008)

Hello and greetings to all...

I have been reviewing almost every website I can get my computer to find in respect to building and upgrading tin boats...

I have had a 1436 Alumacraft for about a year and am starting to get the bug of rebuilding my current setup.

My thoughts are listed here any suggestions or answers to my ideas would be great...

I have had a Johnson 9.5 71 model pushing the boat for the time being..like anything I need more...
The boat will take a 15 max but whatever..I am looking to purchase a good 18 or 20hp John/Rude and set it up with a small console and controls.

I have the entire front end decked and carpeted already and am looking to push this hull to reach maximum potential. I spend most of my time in the backwaters of the Texas bays and stay out of places that get rough....I have to travel long distances up to 15 miles over water at times to get to the fish...Time is money and I have neither so speed is the name of the game...I have considerd a jackplate/minijacker and am up for suggestions on motor setup/trim tabs and such as the boat spends 80% of its time in 2 foot or less of water...

The boat is very stable but sluggish with the 9.5 and runs about 13mph to 15mph..
By adding a 18/20hp the added weight and console I should still be able to run every bit of 25mph not loaded down...maybe 30 with gas and just me...however what if any input do you guys have on doing this conversion...
I know pushing past the recomended hp rating is "DANGEROUS" however so is driving down the highway talking on a cell phone so yeah whatever...

I am going to post this entire build on this website to help those of us who don't want to by a new boat and create something from what we have...so heres your chance any thoughts?


----------



## Waterwings (Jul 30, 2008)

Welcome Aboard! 8) 

Post some pics if you have them as it provides the members a visual reference when talking about/recommending ideas, plus we just like to look at boats


----------



## phased (Jul 31, 2008)

Welcome SkinnyMini. Look forward to your progress on your mods.


----------



## dedawg1149 (Jul 31, 2008)

welcome


----------



## Jim (Jul 31, 2008)

Welcome!

Thanks for joining! I love the enthusiasm :beer:

It seems you know exactly what you want to do with your boat. I am also looking forward to the progress of your project. When you say you travel upwards of 15 miles, is that in 2 feet of water also? I am from Mass, so we don't have waters like this at all.


----------



## hatch17 (Jul 31, 2008)

Welcome. I look forward to seeing some pictures.


----------



## seaarc (Jul 31, 2008)

Welcome aboard! I'll be very interested in this project because I am wanting to do the same thing if I can ever find a good deal on a motor. Good luck with it and keep us posted.

Dave


----------



## WTL (Jul 31, 2008)

If you are gonna go over the max hp rating, then go all out. Get a 25. Make sure its got the right prop. Make sure the inside walls are well braced and you will be fine. I don't think a 25 will weigh, depending on the year and model, anything more than the 20. 

Balance will be important. You might have to fiddle a little but with where you put the console to not make it too stern heavy. I have a jack plate on mine and I dont think the setback helped any, but it does allow me to adjust the height of the motor before I leave. 

Also with a 36 beam consider putting the console in the center so it balances better while underway.


----------



## Jim (Jul 31, 2008)

And now the Disclaimer :mrgreen: 

All I am saying is that if something was to happen where you crashed and hurt someone, the lawyers would have a field day on you for that reason. It is BS I know but just keep that in the back of your mind.

I drive 80-85 all the time  


On a side note is the plate/stamp the max *recommended* limit or the MAX MAX limit? (not just for this boat, but I am asking for all boats.)


----------



## WTL (Jul 31, 2008)

Thats a good point Jim. 

While results have varied in the past, in general its a good thing not to run into another boat while underway.


----------



## SkinnyMini (Jul 31, 2008)

Yeah I am also thinking of the 25hp in a 2 stroke...not sure on anything motor wise...just something as big as big will allow....

to answer a previous question about 15mph in 2' "YES"
90% of the bay a intercoastal waterway system is under 5' minus the large boat cuts..
All of the shoreline out to 400 yards on the north ends of Galveston, Matagorda/east and west and Port O are 3 foot max with an occasional 5/6 ...
If you have a draft of over 1' you are nuts for running your rig here....

the console will be set up on center just ahead of stern seat..built with a seat in front on the console similar to alot of the flats skiffs you see running around in the Keys and such...

As for a lawsuit....since I am usually 1 of maybe 15 boats in a 25 square mile area and of those 15 boats 5 are either related to me by marriage or blood..I'll take my chances...

not to mention lawsuits are for people who live north of Dallas. If you sue someone on these waters for whatever reasons KARMA has a wierd way of working against you...
So enough of that


Heavy-Chevy one of the members of the board has a rig very similar to what I am thinking of....
Heavy if you are out there? weigh in


----------



## bassboy1 (Jul 31, 2008)

Jim said:


> And now the Disclaimer :mrgreen:
> 
> All I am saying is that if something was to happen where you crashed and hurt someone, the lawyers would have a field day on you for that reason. It is BS I know but just keep that in the back of your mind.
> 
> ...


It is the MAX MAX. In some states it isn't legal, so you could even get a ticket or worse just on a DNR inspection. Also, if you are in an accident, whether or not you were at fault, insurance sometimes will use that as a loophole for not paying. Also, if you are at fault, and liable for damages to somebody elses boat, or worse, themself, you better be prepared to face a buttload of hungry lawyers.......

But, that hasn't yet deterred me. Course, my boat lacks a plate (because the previous owner also overpowered, so I guess he removed the plate......) If your boat lacks a plate, the rules are be reasonable. So, if you put a 40 on that, you would probably have an issue with the water patrol. A 20, not so much. 

Now, the max plate is not the breaking point of the boat. Usually, it is the optimal performance level. Sometimes the extra motor weight (especially on jons) is too much, so the boat won't plane well. Others, the boat isn't always safe to operate at higher speeds. Obviously, you can't run my Yazoo at WOT, and do all sorts of stunts and maneuvers. But, if you drive cautiously, and defensively, there will be no problem with WOT.


----------



## heavy-chevy (Aug 1, 2008)

sweet, looks like i have competition! (see sig)

I get 30mph with one or 2 people in my boat, but its proped all wrong. 18-30 and sometimes 35hp are all the same weight, if 20 isnt enough most years you can just upgrade the carb to make it a 25 or 30 on omcs. with a 20 you should get at least 25 with the right prop i would guess. what size wood did you use for the decking, the heavier the better up front, trust me, that engine will weigh the back down allot.

good to see im not the only retard to build up such a small boat so overkill lol.


----------



## heavy-chevy (Aug 1, 2008)

if it makes you feel any better my boat was rated for 8hp.... just make sure you do a good job on the transom. floor/gunwale bracing is good, but not totally necessary.


----------



## SkinnyMini (Aug 6, 2008)

Heavy,
what does the layout of your console to the stern look like? I caught a look at your transom extension and it is a duplicate of mine minus the DOT addition..lol

I used L brackets that you would use for shelving in a metal shop...very heavy duty and galv. to boot..I painted the brackets and currently playing with the height of the engine block and cav. plate..
Now with that out of the way do you have any thoughts on draft? You are running the same basic hull as me minus 2'. What are the depths you are able to run in? 
Has anyone built a bracing system for the floors or gunwales and if so could you post up a pic? 

I know I have alot of questions, but I can't help myself....


One last one...
I have run into funding issues>>IE DA WIFE
I may have to run the little 9.5 for awhile... I have run it up to 14-16mph but it seems thats all I can get. Do you have any Idea if this is the expected performance level with this motor? 
I run a light load and don't have but maybe 250 lbs in the boat me included when I fish...
Any thoughts?


----------



## heavy-chevy (Aug 6, 2008)

I need water about knee deep to get up on plane, if im already on plane i can make it through about 14" deep water. with the engine up it will float in practically nothing, with no one in it i can walk it across water 1 or 2" deep. i could probably move the engine up a couple inches if i wanted to. my console is mounted with 2 L brackets to the gunwale and one L bracket through the floor on the back left corner.


----------



## veilside180sx (Aug 6, 2008)

My 1436 with a '70 18hp Evinrude Fastwin does 22 mph with 3 (560 lbs of heft) of us in it and close to 27 with just me and my gear.

So with a 25 I would expect it to be even faster. The added weight effects everything, from handling to acceleration.


----------



## heavy-chevy (Aug 7, 2008)

wow that a big difference from weight, mine doesnt seem to be affected by load. it runs28-29 with 2 people and 29-30 with 2, and about the same with one. probably since im so underproped.


----------



## SkinnyMini (Aug 17, 2008)

I have completed the transom and added 4" of lift to the motor...
Marine ply with angle galv. bolted through with stainless and shimmed with 1/4 alumn.
I didn't make a jackplate setup with any setback just added height to the trans.

Went for a test run and WOW the greatest improvement I have seen yet...
with 100 lbs plus my 200 the boat just jumped up on plane..I couldn't count to 3 and it was up
now for the bad news..
once up and running it wouldn't break 15.8 in the gps. I tried shifting weight and moving the trim location and it would blow out or bog down...

I run a dolfin and noticed alot of spray from the front of the lower unit at the transom, 
I'm sure the fin is the problem but I have the fin set 1.5" from the bottom of the boat and I think I need something to trap the water and force it out the back instead of up if I remove the fin this could be a problem...

1> should I drop the fin and would this stop the water spray and increase speed due to less drag?

2> the fin runs out of the water when on plane and not to sure if I am maxed out on perf or should I expect more from my motor...

3> would running some kind of tab system be better than the fin...I have considerd sponsons via welding, however Maybe I will rig some tabs out of stainless plate...any thoughts?


----------



## heavy-chevy (Aug 17, 2008)

if the "fin" your talking about is one of those big attachments you put on the cavitation plate, i would take it off. i have trim tabs and the main advantage is it keeps the back end out of the water more when running, especially at lower speeds and with more people. also do you mean 1.5 above or below the transom?


----------



## heavy-chevy (Aug 17, 2008)

also post pictures so i can be clear on your set up.


----------



## kemical (Aug 17, 2008)

ostpics: ostpics: ostpics: ostpics: ostpics: :LMFAO: :LMFAO: :LMFAO: :LOL22: :LOL22: :LOL22:


----------



## Riverjet502 (Sep 24, 2008)

I run a 16x48 jon with a 67 20hp jonny. with just me 21mph. 2 of us 18mph, 4 people 13 mph.. all gps numbers. I would run a 84 or newer 25hp to get the prop rated hp. "repaint the hood and decal it with your own hp rating" This will throw most people off who don't know how to read the motor tags. Or welch plugs.. Below is a friends hot rod jon... 16 ft with V6 power sitting on a 10 inch CMC jack plate... Both motors in pic say 115. Both motors have been repainted and "re-decaled"....


----------



## bassboy1 (Sep 24, 2008)

Riverjet502 said:


> I run a 16x48 jon with a 67 20hp jonny. with just me 21mph. 2 of us 18mph, 4 people 13 mph.. all gps numbers. I would run a 84 or newer 25hp to get the prop rated hp. "repaint the hood and decal it with your own hp rating" This will throw most people off who don't know how to read the motor tags. Or welch plugs.. Below is a friends hot rod jon... 16 ft with V6 power sitting on a 10 inch CMC jack plate... Both motors in pic say 115. Both motors have been repainted and "re-decaled"....


Now that is awesome. Why did y'all even bother with changing the stickers if you only went down to 115? That boat is rated for what, 50 hp, so it seems that you would still get the ticket with the 115 stickers as opposed to 150 stickers.


----------



## Zum (Sep 24, 2008)

How fast does a jon 16 footer go with a 150hp.
Nothing but prop in the water.


----------



## Riverjet502 (Sep 24, 2008)

The boat isn't mine, it belongs to a friend who is 75 now I believe. A little bit about the boat. The owner owns a body shop and has had some pretty quick boats in his day. The jon evolved out of "parts" laying around his shop. The windshield is a power window regulator out of some car. He installed plexy-glass instead of glass. He likes the wind screen up for cruis'n then hits the dash switch to lower it for a couple mph faster.. The rear hatch you see up is on a trunk re-lease. Hits another dash button and the rear hatch pops open. Just in case you get thirsty beating up on the real boats???. He uses a hot foot for the throttle so he can keep both hands on the wheel ( safety first you know) to operate the jack-plate and trim.
Both motors in pic were purchased used from the DNR then of course freshed up a bit. The 17ft edge tunnel next to the jon has a very tuff time trying to run away from the jon. Both boats are pretty much neck & neck except in ruff water the tunnel will skim over the waves. The jon will hit 73 on gps. Getting there is a hoot!!! Blink you are there.. It's a true flattie all lift... Where the boat hails from the DNR are never around and its mostly a bunch of locals....(free to interpet that any way you like) running the river. Be for warned you see an old man cruis'n in an old jon he may just give you the spanking of a life time...


----------



## Waterwings (Sep 24, 2008)

> The jon will hit 73 on gps



:shock: . Any helmets worn while that "rocket" is skimming over the water!?






Oh yeah, Welcome Aboard! 8)


----------

